# Horus Heresy Audio Drama: Grey Angel by John French (Cover + Extract)



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

> *THE STORY*
> On a distant world of the Imperium, an agent of Rogal Dorn finds himself the prisoner of a Legion whose loyalties may be divided. Shackled and bound, the former Luna Wolf must fight a battle of wits with his captor, lest the course of the Horus Heresy take an unexpected turn. Will his very presence drive his erstwhile allies into the arms of the Warmaster or will maintaining the status quo prevent another Legion from turning traitor? And just who is the mysterious Space Marine aiding him from the shadows?
> 
> *ABOUT THE AUDIO*
> A Horus Heresy audio drama written by John French. Performed by John Banks, Toby Longworth and Ramon Tikaram. Running time approx 35 mins.


http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/grey-angel-mp3.html - Official Page, Extract. This audio drama is currently available to buy, and it looks like it's a download exclusive.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The guy on the left looks like Garro.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

This looks like part 4 in the Garro-audios.


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

PLEASE let the other be Loken...please Black Library...please. Also Word_Of_Truth. It is def Garro.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm if you listened to the other audio dramas you'll know about Loken's outcome.


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

I did, im fairly sure he went with Garro.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Doh I thought you where referring to the prisoner as being Loken, my bad 

EDIT: Just started listening to it and omg...


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Doh I thought you where referring to the prisoner as being Loken, my bad


Haha no problem, I just don't add enough detail to my thoughts.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

not sure if they will do this but I seem to remember that Omegon had a certain suit of armour in serpent underneath.....what do we think?


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

It saying agent of Dorn though I'm thought we would be seeing more Iacton Qruze


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just started listening and omg...


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

.....omg good right?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep, definitely good imo.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

id say it could be loken, returned to terra, being questioned by the proto inquisition, possibly to find out what the hell happened to horus, obviously they not just gonna let traitor legionaires run around without testing them first, possibly first trials of new grey knights.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I know who and what it's about but won't spoil it.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

inbox me dude, i dont mind spoilers. its the waiting around to find out thats annoying


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sent, not sure whether to start a spoiler thread but for a audio drama it's pretty awesome considering the ideas if gives you, it doesn't give you answers but it does give you loads of eyebrow lifting thoughts.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Who knew Ferdy from This Life would end up in a BL audio drama!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I hate how BL has released now THREE Audio Dramas in which they're "Web Exclusive" (at least until 2013) and they're shafting those of us who've been insanely loyal buyers of the physical products. Too much digital this, digital that. Getting tired of it.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Just DLed it. Let's see...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Sent, not sure whether to start a spoiler thread but for a audio drama it's pretty awesome considering the ideas if gives you, it doesn't give you answers but it does give you loads of eyebrow lifting thoughts.


Inbox me aswell if you don't mind. Can't stand listening to audio dramas for one and it's just a little difficult to get hold of audio dramas out here in the sandbox of love and happiness...


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Diatribe1974 said:


> I hate how BL has released now THREE Audio Dramas in which they're "Web Exclusive" (at least until 2013) and they're shafting those of us who've been insanely loyal buyers of the physical products. Too much digital this, digital that. Getting tired of it.


Yeah I like physical copies of my audio dramas, sucks we wont get it for a while.

Edit: Also on that note why is GARRO : SWORD OF TRUTH 5 dollars more than the normal audio drama price, longer maybe?


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Yes, It's 2 CDs afaik


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Apfeljunge said:


> Yes, It's 2 CDs afaik


Awesome, movie length!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

@Words: Can you just post spoilers up under tags please? Would save inboxing everyone individually.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok



Both Qruze and Loken have been sent by Dorn to Caliban to figure out whether the Dark Angels there have turned if they have report back if they haven't they have a message for them. 

Loken gives himself up so he can get a one on one with luther, Luther kind of recalls him but can't place him, Loken gets funny feelings, he relates them to the feeling of being on istvaan when it was corrupted with plague zombies, when luther leaves a watcher in the dark appears to him and it's the same old "who are you why did you give me those feelings etc" before it helps him escape.

All this is happening while Qruze has been "ambushed" by a figure, eventually Loken gets back to Qruze after Qruze puts a stalker shot through the head of a guard Loken was fighting. Then a mysterious figure with a bone angel across his chest appears, Loken knows him but his name is never given, this guy has filled them in with everything thats happened, you don't get to hear though, but Qruze knows. 

The figure leads them out and leaves them by saying they've robbed him of something by coming here, he doesn't say but stalks off, after Loken looks at Qruze confused, Qruze says, "we've robbed him of any chance of forgiveness".

There's more but thats a general run down, I think the figure is Cypher though.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I enjoyed it a lot (and I'm not a big fan of Audio Dramas) however I found the ending a little too vague.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> I hate how BL has released now THREE Audio Dramas in which they're "Web Exclusive" (at least until 2013) and they're shafting those of us who've been insanely loyal buyers of the physical products. Too much digital this, digital that. Getting tired of it.


My idea exactly. I have no problem with audio dramas, its the digital I'm a bit concerned with. I really want to read this. I only read the first bits on the spoiler. Sounds like Swallow will write about Garro and perhaps French will take over the other guys. He did afterall write about Iacton in _Age of Darkness_. I liked his Thousand Sons short, he appears to prefer writing first person. It will be interesting this.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

There seems to be one and potentially two recons in this. At the end of Fallen Angels Luther is aware that Horus has rebelled. This audio suggests he's not aware although its by no means definitive, he could be masking his knowledge. 

The second seems more concrete. In Decent of Angles Luther and others are sent back to Caliban after only one campaign (Sarosh). This states that Luther was involved in multiple campaigns before his return. I really like this retcon as getting sent back after one battle seemed daft and uninteresting. On refection I really like this Audio. Really looking forward to more of the Dark Angles story and the events on Caliban. I can see Luther changing his mind and supporting the emperor, maybe!!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

demonictalkin56 said:


> not sure if they will do this but I seem to remember that Omegon had a certain suit of armour in serpent underneath.....what do we think?


While I don't think that's related to this. Thank god someone else noticed the mysterious 3rd suit too!

Read my point 2:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=113145

And here: post 69 onwards.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=106463&page=7


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I was a bit disapointed with this to be honest, It started so well when you found out who the gaoler was but after that nothing really happened. 

Far too short in my opinion and charging £6.50 for the mp3 is disgraceful.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Very costly for this short!
But in the meantime am i alone here who didn't understand what are Cypher doing in 30k and 40k? Whom he is fighting for? for what ideals and what does he wonna to achieve? Will we see in our lifetime what will Cypher do in the 41 st millennium?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

mal310 said:


> There seems to be one and potentially two recons in this. At the end of Fallen Angels Luther is aware that Horus has rebelled. This audio suggests he's not aware although its by no means definitive, he could be masking his knowledge.
> 
> The second seems more concrete. In Decent of Angles Luther and others are sent back to Caliban after only one campaign (Sarosh). This states that Luther was involved in multiple campaigns before his return. I really like this retcon as getting sent back after one battle seemed daft and uninteresting. On refection I really like this Audio. Really looking forward to more of the Dark Angles story and the events on Caliban. I can see Luther changing his mind and supporting the emperor, maybe!!




Neither is a retcon, IMHO.

Where the first is concerned, I thought it was obvious that Luther was playing at being clever. He's not going to reveal what he knows or that he's rebelled unless he needs to.

Where the second is concerned, _technically_ it says that it's Nemiel and Zahariel's first campaign... and thus one could make argument that there had been other campaigns... perhaps ones where Luther had fought alongside Abaddon, etc.... But ultimately I think you're right, and that John French might have missed that bit from "Descent of Angels".


I don't know. Maybe I'm too worried about pointless crap, or maybe John French knew exactly what he wrote. Sometimes, though, I do wish that there were a secret Horus Heresy Wiki made available to the authors... one that the editors made sure included pertinent details that authors would want to know to ensure continuity.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> Neither is a retcon, IMHO.
> 
> Where the first is concerned, I thought it was obvious that Luther was playing at being clever. He's not going to reveal what he knows or that he's rebelled unless he needs to.
> 
> ...


I'd like to think that John French knew what he wrote and consciously changed it. Personally I like the change very much and feel it adds to the character. I have no issue with retcons that change things for the better (but I suppose that's going to be subjective). 

I do think that earlier in the series there were some glaring mistakes around continuity that slapped of authors not doing their research properly as opposed to conscious changes (for example, Tarvitz's rank, Iacton Qruze's home planet, the armour colour of the Sons of Horus, Astelan's home planet to name a few) 

I think that now this has improved considerably.


----------

